# Best Rod Wading Rod Possible



## alanmacias541

Good evening everyone, 

I want to have the best (lightest, sensitive, also durable) possible inshore wade fishing rod made. It'll be for soft plastics and topwaters. 

Who would be interested in building a rod like that?

Price isn't a factor. I want the best possible rod and I know it won't be inexpensive! 

Thank y'all in advance.

Alan


----------



## dk2429

Call Sarge at Sarge Customs. I got a 6'6" Priest model a few weeks ago and used it all week at POC last week. Caught a limit of trout on it and a few reds (one being 25".) The rod is absolutely incredible and feels amazing. Weighed at his shop at 2.6oz and 8.5oz with the Concept TX reel. He's a stand up guy that takes pride in every thing he builds and wants to make sure the customer is happy. I got the Priest strictly for a plastic rod, and it does what he built it to do. I'll be ordering a Freebird or Wingman at the boat show for tops. http://www.sargecustomrods.com/


----------



## [email protected]

Give me a call I can build you a 6'6" ultra lite wader on Batson rx-7 Revelation blank


----------



## Swampland

I'm a distributor for Sarge blanks and I could possible make you a very sensitive and light rod on a Sarge blank at less than you could buy a Sarge rod for. Message me or give me a call anytime. 

Lance
985-852-1703


----------



## Fishsurfer

What length, guide set up (micro, conventional wrap or spiral) and grip type do you want? There are better blanks than what a standard Sarge is made on but I am sure he could probably make it with any blank you want. I could do you a NFC blank, Fuji Torzite micro guides and a split piece reel seat with custom natural cork grips for around $600. The weight would be very light depending on the length. It would not be a painted blank, it would have a sanded finish that is more sensitive. The guides will not corrode.


----------



## Big Bay

I just built on the castaway blank that get bit has on clearance it's like 35 bucks I think 6"5. It's an amazing rod for the money best rod for tails I have ever used. Great trout rod that will handle slot reds very light and sensitive. I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00

Lance has been building for a long time and puts together a quality rod. You can't go wrong with having him build it.

Sarge has great lines of rods, and from the one I did a repair on it looked to be made really well.

Fishsurfer builds nice and light with top quality components. I have never personally had one in my hand but from what he posts up they look well constructed.


----------



## Fishsurfer

I think you can't go wrong with using anybody on this site to build you a rod. You can look at the past post to see what you like or even get ideas for a build from many of us that have posted. You can find builders here that matches your style. High end components are expensive but your not going to see any of these types of rods at Academy or Bass Pro. Lance at Swampland does a great job and has immediate access to high end components, katjim00 (Jim Miller) does excellent work and TXFishSlayer (Armando Caceres) impeccable. I think I got the names right. These are the guys that would build my rods if I didn't do it myself.


----------



## alanmacias541

dk2429 said:


> Call Sarge at Sarge Customs. I got a 6'6" Priest model a few weeks ago and used it all week at POC last week. Caught a limit of trout on it and a few reds (one being 25".) The rod is absolutely incredible and feels amazing. Weighed at his shop at 2.6oz and 8.5oz with the Concept TX reel. He's a stand up guy that takes pride in every thing he builds and wants to make sure the customer is happy. I got the Priest strictly for a plastic rod, and it does what he built it to do. I'll be ordering a Freebird or Wingman at the boat show for tops. http://www.sargecustomrods.com/


Already own a Sarge! Thanks though!


----------



## alanmacias541

[email protected] said:


> Give me a call I can build you a 6'6" ultra lite wader on Batson rx-7 Revelation blank


Send me your number. Thanks!


----------



## alanmacias541

Swampland said:


> I'm a distributor for Sarge blanks and I could possible make you a very sensitive and light rod on a Sarge blank at less than you could buy a Sarge rod for. Message me or give me a call anytime.
> 
> Lance
> 985-852-1703


Thanks. Looking for the best blank possible.


----------



## alanmacias541

Fishsurfer said:


> What length, guide set up (micro, conventional wrap or spiral) and grip type do you want? There are better blanks than what a standard Sarge is made on but I am sure he could probably make it with any blank you want. I could do you a NFC blank, Fuji Torzite micro guides and a split piece reel seat with custom natural cork grips for around $600. The weight would be very light depending on the length. It would not be a painted blank, it would have a sanded finish that is more sensitive. The guides will not corrode.


I'm definitely interested. How do the NFC blanks compare to St. Croix?


----------



## pg542

Just a couple of thoughts for the OP. The sensitivity and light weight of modern high modulus blanks comes at a price. A little more attention should be paid to how such a rod is used and cared for. High sticking should be avoided (don't let your rod go past a 90 degree angle when fighting/landing a fish.) Don't leave (any) rod in the rocket launchers blowing down the road at 70mph especially with a jig head hooked to a guide. In a nutshell just because you are going to pay top dollar for a blank doesn't mean it's tough as an old uglystick. Think of it as a Ferrari and you wouldn't want to take your Ferrari off road muddin. Your mileage may vary but I've built some high end rods only to have a couple come back and the client says "It broke", another reason I don't sell anymore. Not trying to discourage you cause nothing fishes nicer than a premium blank. Good fishing!


----------



## Fishsurfer

pg542 said:


> Just a couple of thoughts for the OP. The sensitivity and light weight of modern high modulus blanks comes at a price. A little more attention should be paid to how such a rod is used and cared for. High sticking should be avoided (don't let your rod go past a 90 degree angle when fighting/landing a fish.) Don't leave (any) rod in the rocket launchers blowing down the road at 70mph especially with a jig head hooked to a guide. In a nutshell just because you are going to pay top dollar for a blank doesn't mean it's tough as an old uglystick. Think of it as a Ferrari and you wouldn't want to take your Ferrari off road muddin. Your mileage may vary but I've built some high end rods only to have a couple come back and the client says "It broke", another reason I don't sell anymore. Not trying to discourage you cause nothing fishes nicer than a premium blank. Good fishing!


 This is very true. You have to baby High Modulus (HM) rods because they have a thinner wall (lighter). If you tournament fish it is not the blank for you. I like Intermediate Modulus (IM) because they are still very light and have an acceptable tolerance to minor abuse.

St Croix and NFC are both good blanks made in America but I lean toward the North Fork Composites because of Gary Loomis's design. I have been building on his IM blanks for over 20 years. The IMX G Loomis blank has always been my favorite blank to build on and Gary has continued with a similar line in the NFC IM. G Loomis does not sell their blanks to the public anymore since Shimano bought them but NFC does.


----------



## teamfirstcast

*words of wisdom...*



pg542 said:


> Just a couple of thoughts for the OP. The sensitivity and light weight of modern high modulus blanks comes at a price. A little more attention should be paid to how such a rod is used and cared for. High sticking should be avoided (don't let your rod go past a 90 degree angle when fighting/landing a fish.) Don't leave (any) rod in the rocket launchers blowing down the road at 70mph especially with a jig head hooked to a guide. In a nutshell just because you are going to pay top dollar for a blank doesn't mean it's tough as an old uglystick. Think of it as a Ferrari and you wouldn't want to take your Ferrari off road muddin. Your mileage may vary but I've built some high end rods only to have a couple come back and the client says "It broke", another reason I don't sell anymore. Not trying to discourage you cause nothing fishes nicer than a premium blank. Good fishing!


All true, if you want to swing 8 lb reds in the boat, or ski 5 lb bass to the boat you need durability - and that equals higher wall thickness, which adds weight and these are not what you are looking for.

I build what I consider to be the ultimate trout wader rod for me on Laguna's custom Latis blank, Alps double keyed alum split seat, split premium cork, Fuji Torzite guides, short thread wraps size A, two coats premium DII finish, paired with a super-light Lews TLL1SH reel - really a fine setup, looks good feels great, throws any lures. If you wanna see one in Katy, Cypress, Houston area send me a PM.


----------



## [email protected]

*seekfishing*



alanmacias541 said:


> Send me your number. Thanks!


Seekfishing,com
281-469-9898


----------



## habanerojooz

katjim00 said:


> Lance has been building for a long time and puts together a quality rod. You can't go wrong with having him build it.
> 
> Sarge has great lines of rods, and from the one I did a repair on it looked to be made really well.
> 
> Fishsurfer builds nice and light with top quality components. I have never personally had one in my hand but from what he posts up they look well constructed.





Fishsurfer said:


> I think you can't go wrong with using anybody on this site to build you a rod. You can look at the past post to see what you like or even get ideas for a build from many of us that have posted. You can find builders here that matches your style. High end components are expensive but your not going to see any of these types of rods at Academy or Bass Pro. Lance at Swampland does a great job and has immediate access to high end components, katjim00 (Jim Miller) does excellent work and TXFishSlayer (Armando Caceres) impeccable. I think I got the names right. These are the guys that would build my rods if I didn't do it myself.


Major props to Fishsurfer and Katjim00 for the respect given to their fellow rod builders. After a recent bad experience with a west Houston builder, I have been looking for a quality builder with integrity. You guys are on my list to call when I am ready to purchase more rods.


----------



## mark blabaum

alanmacias541 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I want to have the best (lightest, sensitive, also durable) possible inshore wade fishing rod made.


Lightest, sensitive or durable; you can't have all three.

Light and sensitive usually isn't durable, durable usually isn't light or sensitive. Most times you can find a light, sensitive rod that will be a great fishing instrument if taken care of. Taking a light, sensitive rod out and letting it slap against the gunnel of the boat isn't going to work out well for you. I like to build on a beautiful blank, that is light and sensitive, I don't like to rebuild them again for free. I'm afraid that I couldn't meet your specifications as your expectations may be more than the materials I have available would be able to support.


----------



## marlinboy

Don't know how tall you are, but I am 5'10" and when I am low to the water (wading or yaking) I prefer a longer rod. I find that a 7'6" rod gets you much better distance and also helps keep tension on the line better, such as when using a surface popper or popping cork. I recently had what I feel is the best rod possible built by Nick at Breakaway. We used a Rainshadow Eternity ETEC 76MH-SS (although that is supposed to be a casting blank, I used for spinning) and Fuji K series Ti/Torzite guides, with an Alps composite ergo split reel seat. Paired it with a Diawa Exist 2510 PE reel. Best bay rod/reel combo that I have ever used or even seen!


----------



## Hawglife

katjim00 said:


> Lance has been building for a long time and puts together a quality rod. You can't go wrong with having him build it.
> 
> Sarge has great lines of rods, and from the one I did a repair on it looked to be made really well.
> 
> Fishsurfer builds nice and light with top quality components. I have never personally had one in my hand but from what he posts up they look well constructed.





Fishsurfer said:


> I think you can't go wrong with using anybody on this site to build you a rod. You can look at the past post to see what you like or even get ideas for a build from many of us that have posted. You can find builders here that matches your style. High end components are expensive but your not going to see any of these types of rods at Academy or Bass Pro. Lance at Swampland does a great job and has immediate access to high end components, katjim00 (Jim Miller) does excellent work and TXFishSlayer (Armando Caceres) impeccable. I think I got the names right. These are the guys that would build my rods if I didn't do it myself.


If you are looking for the best around, these guys would be my suggestion locally, they will make you a truly custom rod, and do very impressive work from what I have seen on here. If I was going to get someone to build me one, it would be one of these guys. Plus they are always giving great information, and helping out everyone on this forum.


----------



## Cutbaits

RR custom rods league city 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

